# Black Prophecy beta key?



## Minga_Bua (4. Januar 2011)

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Key übrig?

Ich habe einen bekommen aber mein Mitbewohner nicht.
Und wir würden gern zusammen zocken


----------

